# Ayuda para los gp32 de motorola



## Mhareck (Feb 25, 2006)

Salu2 a todos, me da pena preguntar esto un poquito trivial pero en este momento requiero de estos micros y soy totalmente neofito en este campo entonces me gustaria saber si saben de algun lugar en la red donde pueda información sobre la forma de programacion de estos y si fuera posible con ejemplos  , agradezco su atensión hasta luego 
gracias  gp32 de motorola


----------



## Alejandra (Abr 6, 2006)

www.firtec.com.ar

en la parte de Biblioteca Electronica Digital > Microcontroladores > Motorola está todo para el GP32, programadores libros notas técnicas, etc etc.

  Saludos 
       Alejndra


----------



## davidsan (Feb 22, 2008)

Buenas tardes

soy nuevo con el manejo de microcontroladores mototrola MC908gp32 y quiero consultar si alguien conoce una guia practica y rapida que explique la manera de programar de manera serial este tipo de controladores.

Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2008)

Y si es posible si encuentran algo de AVR de Atmel también.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

En la pagina Firtec.com.ar encuentras para motorola en español.
En el foro todopic  hay un tutoriales para atmega8 en bascomavr
y en asm.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.bairesrobotics.com.ar/tutoriales.htm
hay mas.


----------



## Ingenieroyesid (Abr 20, 2009)

Buen Dia, tengo la siguiente consulta:

Estoy trabajando con un micro motorola GP32, tengo un programa que hace lo siguiente:

Al pulsar un interuptor pendre un LED y cuando lo deja de pulsar apaga el LED. Tengo el programa hecho, lo pongo a correr en el simulador y funciona perfecto, PERO CUANDO LO QUEMO EN EL MICRO ESTE NO FUNCIONA, activa puertos que no son y no recibe la senal del interruptor.

- Ya probe el micro con otro programa que no utiliza senales de entrada y funciona correctamente.
- El programa que que tengo funciona muy bien en un micro QY4 pero en un GP32 no.

Y pues he probado llamando los puertos de otra manera, le cargo los datos en binario, decimal y hexa, pruebo con todos los puertos del micro, PERO NO FUNCIONA, ya no se que hacer, no se que estoy haciendo mal.

Si me pueden ayudar, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

Podrias postear tu circuito y tu programa? asi es mas facil ubicar que puede estar saliendo mal.... 

aunque una idea que se me ocurre si esta activando puertos que no son es que verifiques el pinout del GP32, aunque son compatibles en el nucleo el GP32 es QFP y el QY4 es DIP o SOIC asi que es facil confundir los pines de posicion (a mi me ha pasado varias veces...)


----------



## Ingenieroyesid (Abr 21, 2009)

Buen dia:

Gracias por tu aporte chico3001, adjunto envio el programa con el cual estoy trabajando, es un programa realmente sencillo. Y pues el circuito es solo el microcontrolador alimentado con 5 voltios, obviamente tiene el cristal y lo demas, y a la salida tiene una resistencia de 1K y a la entrada un pulsador, no mas.

Lo del los pines, pues los tengo claros, y con datasheet a la mano.

Un saludo


----------



## diegito2468 (Sep 11, 2009)

pues yo me tome a la tarea de mirar tu programa y, a decir verdad, veo que ya...pues la verdad lo implemente en WINIDE y, solo le cambie unas cositas...espero te sirva.....
PD: avisa cualquier cosa....a ver si entre todos aprendemos gracias a los foros!!!!
ATTE: diegito2468


----------



## diegito2468 (Sep 11, 2009)

pos yo te envio un pequeño programa sobre un encendido y apagado de un led copiado de un tutorial...espero te sirva....total, con ayuda del datasheet del micro tendras que leerlo si quieres ir mas a fondo....de todas maneras cualquier cosa, comenta...ademas estos foros estan para aprender...viva los foros!!!!


----------



## diegito2468 (Sep 11, 2009)

la manera practica, es si dispones de lo que dice este manual q te envio.....espero te sirva..ademas tiene buana información ...usa WINIDE....ahi te dice de too!!!...cualquier cosa..avisa por el foro.....viva los foros!!!!

debido a que el archivo es muy pesado, te envio la dirección:

www.logibyte-ven.com/pdf/*Aplicacion*_Rev_1.3.doc

si no te sale, copia lo siguiente en google:

GUIA DE TRABAJO CON EL DBHC08_V4.  SIMULACION, PROGRAMACION Y DEPURACION DE APLICACIONES SENCILLAS CON EL MICROCONTROLADOR   MC68HC908GP32  

q te sirva al igual q a mi me sirvio....cualquier cosa avisa!!! estamos para ayudarnos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Uni los temas por que hablan de lo mismo... disculpen el desastre que se armo pero creo que quedo entendible...


----------

